# Christmas Puppies



## kguare129 (Nov 18, 2016)

It's official - Molly is due December 25th!!! I know, I know, they don't always have them on their due date, but what a nice surprise for us all! We found 4 viable puppies with the sweetest heartbeats...could be more of course, but we'll know for sure in 3 weeks when we go back for the x-ray! Until then, Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She sure is pretty, and I hope all goes well. 
You just have to walk a very thin line when posting about possible new litters on the forum. Per our rules, there is no selling puppies, or ads for their sale on the forum. 
If you just want to post about you, and her experience that would be allowed. So try and make sure you don't cross the line, as we all love puppies, and hearing about the experience of bringing new life into the world.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my elder brother was born on christmas day,,,my sister (eldest) was so disappointed...she wanted a puppy!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She is beautiful  we had a litter once.. So insane keeping up with all the puppies but it is beautiful in it's own way. I'd love to hear more updates


----------



## kguare129 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you!! I won't be selling them on here at all, and thank you for the heads up. This is our first and only litter, so I am going to be documenting it as much as we can. Molly and Piper are just amazing. We are going to have a son from them (fingers crossed there a boy in there!) And we will have a complete Vizsla family!! I will definitely look for guidance or experiences from those that have had a litter before and look forward to really getting to know this forum as we go through our Vizsla life! I only wish I found this when we first got Piper! Probably would've saved us from a few training mistakes.


----------



## kguare129 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hahaha!! Can't leave out this handsome dude...meet our first love, Piper...father of the litter in which we are hoping for a son from...


----------

